# التعرف على الأخطار الكيميائية وبرامج السيطرة عليها



## haddad1212 (20 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
أقدم لكم وثيقة ( التعرف على الأخطارالكيميائية وبرامج السيطرة عليها ).

أرجو الإستفادة​ 
أسألكم الدعاء:31:​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مايو 2009)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## almasry (21 مايو 2009)

:19: Almasry :19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة

:12:​


----------



## بيبرس المصرى (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود
الرائع بيبرس المصرى


----------



## حكيم لبنان (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله تعالى في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## حكيم لبنان (25 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medhat56 (25 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ازروان (27 مايو 2009)

merci beaucoup
jazak Allaho khayr


----------



## نونو 2010 (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشاركة ممتازة يا أخي العزيز ونتمنى منك المزيد...


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (5 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هذه المجهود ،،،

ولك تحياتي وتقديري ،،،​


----------



## agharieb (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## srdc (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## khaliduk (9 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله تعالى في ميزان اعمالكم*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Khalil E. AlKhatab (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (2 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي 
بارك الله في عملك


----------



## korba (6 مايو 2012)

مشاركة مميزة ....شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## الخزامة (22 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (15 أغسطس 2012)

_*شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع*_


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

